# Vega 56 support



## Sadbatman (Jun 24, 2021)

Before wasting too much time: does anyone know if AMD Vega 56 cards work with 13-RELEASE and the amdgpu modules ?

So far it's not working, I get a very small screen.  I actually also had a problem to get it working on Linux so I'm wondering whether I should just buy a different card


----------



## Sadbatman (Jun 24, 2021)

Right now when the amdgpu module loaded I will end up with a very small screen on my large monitor.

startx doesn't work as my monitor will go out of range. The modelines in the xorg.log.0 are for very small resolutions as well


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 24, 2021)

The following works,


AMDRadeon HD Rx 200Volcanic IslandsWorks11.2use "amdgpu" kernel moduleAMDRadeon Pro WXPolarisWorks11.2use "amdgpu" kernel moduleAMDRadeon Pro WXVegaWorks11.2use "amdgpu" kernel module

However Vega 56 uses RX GPU, so you can try.


----------



## astyle (Jun 24, 2021)

Sometimes rebooting helps. If not, there's always a kernel re-compile (6 hours, depending on the CPU, so an overnight job). There's also a generic VGA x.org driver that DesktopBSD was using, it worked for my Radeon RX 550 4 GB, to my surprise.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 24, 2021)

Recompiling a kernel takes me 20 minutes on an 8-core CPU.


----------



## gotnull (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi,

Vega 64 owner here, for me it works on FreeBSD13 (while with Linux it has been working for years now), so you may not need to buy a new card the one you already have should be fine.


----------



## Sadbatman (Jun 25, 2021)

gotnull did you do anything special to get it to work ? 

I'm wondering whether I have a monitor issue.  When the amdgpu modules are loaded my screen changes from full screen console to a small screen in the center of my monitor. 

Exactly the same happened on Linux (Ubuntu and Debian). On Linux there was an "cannot read EDID" whereas on freebsd the EDID is read but the modes are not matching with my 4k monitor.


----------



## gotnull (Jun 25, 2021)

I did not do anything special, it worked almost OTB, just had to put the module to be loaded in the rc.conf. 
I installed xf86-video-amdgpu gpu-firmware-kmod drm-kmod ( don't remember if 'gpu-firmware-kmod' was installed manually by me or not TBH) 
But like you said your problem looks like more of a monitor settings problem than something about your gpu, especially if you also have the same trouble on Linux and Freebsd. 
If there is an adapter between your cable and your monitor it may be cause some trouble to be detected correctly by the OS, well I don't know. 

This is a Linux solution that I found but it can guide you hopefully, the path will differ but I guess the logic remains the same.
https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=168964 




__





						Kernel mode setting - ArchWiki
					






					wiki.archlinux.org


----------

